# We like cats!



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I was really proud of Drake this past week. We stopped to visit a friend who runs a personal rescue at her home. She at one time had 16 dogs and who knows how many cats. She takes in feral cats, spays and neuters them and provides sleeping space and food outdoors once they're released. Some have injuries and health problems that need constant attention and these she will house in her garage. Most of the dogs have died of health issues and old age and she is down to three. However, she still has 27 cats. Three of these cats are her pets and live in the house with her and the dogs. 

Well, the only time Drake has seen cats was outside of our fenced yard and he had chased them away. So...when we arrived I was not sure how he would react to cats face to face







. I kept him leashed for the introduction and her elderly cat, "Mister Rogers", came to say hello. He rubbed against Drake's front legs and purred and Drake immediately started licking him!! They were instant friends! He continued his gentlemanly behavior for the remainder of our visit and I couldn't be happier!! Since we are going to be in many different situations throughout our journey, I was really proud of the way he conducted himself in a new situation around animals I thought he might view as prey. I know many have cats and it's no big deal but this was one thing I wan't sure of and he passed with flying colors!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

That is awesome!! Ive been trying to get my dogs accustomed to my new cat for weeks now!! 
Im not surprised though, Drake always seemed like such a kind dog









How is the traveling going?


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Kristi! He really is a good boy, I've been very proud of him in general. He is a dream in the car, riding like a noble king of the road. We've so far only been to New Jersey, western PA and Maryland but now that I've gotten some legal issues tied up, we are getting ready to venture much further. I do believe we'll be headed to Texas within the next week!

Hope all goes well with your introductions, keep at it. Good to hear from you and hope all is going well. Tell everybody I said hi!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Good job Drake! That's really cute that he started licking like that. 
I was a little worried about introducing Bianca to my foster kittens (she's lived with cats in her last home) because of how she acts when she sees any small critters on walks... However she has been really great with them, she does not even react when the kittens start chasing each other across the house. The only thing I had to watch is she kept trying to chase/grab the cat wand toy (feather on a string) when I was trying to play with the cats. After I told her to "go lay down!" a few times she got the idea that it was not a toy for her, and now she ignores it even if I accidentally land the toy on her back...


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Gee, what's your secret. We have a new addition (Max) who is far too interested in the cats and we are working hard on trying to curb his interest. I would love to see him walk up calmly and lick the cats.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

It's Drake's secret, not mine! And like that dog on the bean commercial "He'll never tell!" LOL


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDtravelsIt's Drake's secret, not mine! And like that dog on the bean commercial "He'll never tell!"


Duke!







I love that dog LOL... I think they changed dogs at some point, the dog in the earlier commercials looked like my Golden but now it looks like a lighter colored one.


----------

